# Dry vegetable flakes



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I have a recipe that calls for these, but they are discontinued. I found that it contained carrots, celery, onions, peas, potatos. So how can I dry these vegetables to use in soups in place of the dry veggie flakes? Would you cook them then dry them? They may turn to powder that way. I don't know.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

you can dry them yourself you have to blanch the veggies before drying I would dry them seperate because of different consistancy then mix together the potatoes need to be put in lemon water as soon as you cut them and then add lemon juice to the blanch water so they won't turn black when dryed I slice them thin then you can chop them a little more after blanching


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

What I have found to make a similar thing is to dehydrate the veggies according to the Excaliber book, although sometimes it takes longer than they say, and then crush them with a rolling pin to make flakes. If you want a powder use a coffee grinder, they were just on sale for 14 bucks at Kroger and I got a dedicated veggie/spice grinder. Using the food processor I found some turned to powder and some were unchanged, but putting them in a freezer bag and rolling them gave me a flake size for all of them.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

would it be better to have them in powder form for soups? I have some celery and carrots drying now. I already have dried minched onion(dollar store) that I can add to the mix. And can I use boxed mashed potato flakes instead of drying my own? I don't know if the flakes are to add a thinkening broth or veggie chunks. I have never seen the store bought veggie flakes so I don't know how big they would be.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Dicing them before dehydrating works well. They dry faster and rehydrate in the soup to their original size. And you can find both dried celery and onion flakes on the spice rack at most supermarkets. Dried peas are sold there too on the shelf with the dried beans. Dried potato flakes (the commercial ones) will reconstitute as a thickener in the liquid. I would just buy (if you don't can them) canned potatoes, chop them, and add to it at preparation time.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I am interested to know what kind of recipe calls for dry vegatable flakes? Can you post it?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I make sure and keep everything picked in my garden all year, if I am not canning or using fresh I dehydrate it. I mix some and keep others seperate. I like the mixed in soups and cassaroles. onions (tops too) chives, kohlrabi, squash (summer and winter) peas, potatoes, spinach, swiss chard, beet tops, radishes, cabbage, corn, beans (green and wax). Anything we eat we dehydrate....James


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

James, if you get an excess of tomatoes next year, try making tomato powder. I took about 100 romas to make a half pint of powder and it is an excellent dehydrated product.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Just Cliff said:


> I am interested to know what kind of recipe calls for dry vegatable flakes? Can you post it?


It is for a chicken and rice soup mix you would give as a gift. You know the gifts in a jar things. I thought it would be good to make some up to keep in the cubburd for work nights. I can post the recipe when I get home from work.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

1/2 c dried split peas
2 tbsp minced onion
2 tbsp dried vegetable flakes
2 tsp chicken bouillon granules
1 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp minced garlic
1/2 tsp dried marjoram
1/2 tsp lemon pepper
1 c brown rice
1 bay leaf

layer in a pint jar.

to make;
combine contents of jar, 6 to 7 c water, and 1 can tomato sauce in pot and bring to boil. Cover, reduce heat and simmer 1 hr until peas are tender.
Stir in 2 c cooked chicken and cook over low heat 10 to 15min. Discard bay leaf. Season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

For that recipe, you would not need to take the veggies all the way to flakes, just need to dehydrate them and they would cook just fine in the one hour time frame. I would dehydrate according to the Excaliber book and put them in whole. The colors of the carrot and corn and such would really look nice with the green of the pea layer.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Try the dry soup mix from www.atlanticspice.com


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

derm said:


> James, if you get an excess of tomatoes next year, try making tomato powder. I took about 100 romas to make a half pint of powder and it is an excellent dehydrated product.


Thanks. Yes I dry all my extras. I dry in slices, then I can go both ways. I don't have a large garden but nothing goes to waste. I don't have a freezer out here and the dryer is my friend. I love dryed tomatoes put in oil and then added to noodles, spaghetti, fresh garden vegy's and pizza. I have both a solar dryer and a 12 volt dryer. I had a roma, a sweet 100 and 3 Better Boy tomato plants. I have one in my greenhouse right now, 2 hanging upside down in my shed from last summer and a 1/2 bushel ripening in my garage. I still have a "fresh" tomato every day plus the greenhouse tomato. I dried cabbage 2 days ago when I made saurkraut. My solar dryer even works in the winter when the sun comes out inside my airlock entry. I even dry on a rack above my wood stove in the winter. Nothing better than sun dried tomatoes with fresh herbs dried right on....James


----------

